# Huawei says their new phone is a better portable gaming machine than the Nintendo Switch



## smileyhead (Oct 16, 2018)

Huawei recently unveiled the Mate 20 and interestingly, they didn't compare it to any other phone. Instead, they used the Nintendo Switch as a comparison and said that the phone will provide a better gaming experience and be a “better portable gaming machine” than the console.
They've compared the screens (of which the Mate 20 has a larger and 1080p one) and the battery life which they claim is double of the Switch's 3 hours at 6.5 hours. They've also announced a snap-on controller (which at first glance only contains a circle pad, a D-pad, and a shoulder button).
What are your thoughts on this?

     

 Source • Facebook


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Oct 16, 2018)

Yeah, but can it play the latest Nintendo games?
Checkmate Huawei.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 16, 2018)

A console will always have a better gaming experience than a phone. The snap on controller thing is kinda cool though.


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 16, 2018)

I’m no Ninty fanboi but ...

Hahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Xzi (Oct 16, 2018)

Half-assed controller and all you get to play with it is garbage freemium phone games.  Not comparable to Switch as long as you're stuck with Super Mario Run instead of Super Mario Odyssey.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 16, 2018)

Bullshit.
The magic happens in the software and support.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 16, 2018)

yeah with all those great console games phones have...


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 16, 2018)

Yeah no.


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 17, 2018)

haha...why should i play shitty phone games...pfft


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2018)

Typical Chinese company PR bullshit.


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 17, 2018)

With Huawei's relatively recent decision of completely disabling bootloader unlocks I wouldn't buy one of their handsets even if it was the best smartphone ever, let alone a _proper_ gaming platform.



Spoiler



Also the "perfectly matched gamepad" manages to not match the device's form factor. 


Spoiler



And before anyone says so, yeah I know, that extra lip is supposed to give more stability and put less strain on the USB connector. It's a half-joke based on the poor adjective choice given it's shape. That's all.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 17, 2018)

It has an actual d-pad

Checkmate


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 17, 2018)

p1o lite my current one is last......i need root ...no bootloader no buy


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> It has an actual d-pad
> 
> Checkmate



But no bootloader or any way to root the phone. Lame.


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 17, 2018)

my next phone is a LG or htc or what do you recommend for rooting?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 17, 2018)

I wonder how long the battery would last, if the phone had to play a game like Mario Odyssey or any other console game.

Not saying mobile games are bad, but that phone simply doesn't play the same games as the Switch does.


----------



## guicrith (Oct 17, 2018)

Its ugly, looks like someone stuck a clamp from the hardware store on it side, at least have some buttons too, what games uses a joystick with no buttons?


----------



## yanhaot (Oct 17, 2018)

I wonder if this is Huawei's way of indirectly saying 'we're going to offer delicious emulated switch games via unofficial firmware which is already in development'.

I know, it's a long shot, but one can dream. 

I just find it unorthodox that they're touting their hardware as alternative gaming. It's like the kind of marketing Razer phones would get, but even then Razer didn't dare to make such a bold comparison directly to the switch itself.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2018)

With a 20 minute battery life when playing games!


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 17, 2018)

To be fair, I'm sure the phone is more portable than the Switch, which does take some effort to carry with you.  That said, it ain't got dem Nintendo gaems.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 17, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> It has an actual d-pad
> 
> Checkmate


Y'know, I just now remembered Playstation controllers have four buttons for the D-pad like Switch.  Does that mean Sony has _never_ had a "proper" D-pad?  Definitely didn't seem to keep them from being successful in any way.


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 17, 2018)

Enjoy playing Clash Of Clans and all your favorite freemium games.


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 17, 2018)

Your phone is not even a better gaming machine then a super nintendo.


----------



## anhminh (Oct 17, 2018)

Fire Emblem Heroes is a thing so you could say it can play Nintendo game with it.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 17, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Y'know, I just now remembered Playstation controllers have four buttons for the D-pad like Switch.  Does that mean Sony has _never_ had a "proper" D-pad?  Definitely didn't seem to keep them from being successful in any way.


The difference is those 4 buttons are actually one solid piece of plastic underneath the shell where as the switch controller is 4 separate pieces though by far the vita still has the best dpad to date.


----------



## Alato (Oct 17, 2018)

Cool, now it just has to emulate Switch games.


----------



## Hambrew (Oct 17, 2018)

Atleast it's not from Crapple.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 17, 2018)

But would it be better than the Xperia Play? I dont think so..


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 17, 2018)

ScarletDreamz said:


> But would it be better than the Xperia Play? I dont think so..


I still have that phone I bought it on day one. it is sad that sony didn't make next gen of it.


----------



## james50a (Oct 17, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> I wonder how long the battery would last, if the phone had to play a game like Mario Odyssey or any other console game.
> 
> Not saying mobile games are bad, but that phone simply doesn't play the same games as the Switch does.


I find it funny reading this thread with all the people praising the switch while forgetting its guts are just a converted Nvidia shield tablet. Phones hands down more powerful than the switch in every way, the switch is just recycled tablet parts.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Oct 17, 2018)

james50a said:


> I find it funny reading this thread with all the people praising the switch while forgetting its guts are just a converted Nvidia shield tablet. Phones hands down more powerful than the switch in every way, the switch is just recycled tablet parts.


But like others have said, it's the _games _that matter when you're talking about a gaming platform.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Typical Chinese company PR bullshit.



Chinese will soon dominate the industry.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 17, 2018)

ITT: a lot of ignorance.

If you don't know it, phone gaming in China is on the rise. More importantly, several mobile games came out in the last few years that just really want to be in the esports community. One of these games is Arena of Valor, a very popular MOBA mobile game that was recently launched on the switch. A comparison was inevitable.

Also, while a lot of games on phones are shit or don't need physical buttons, don't forget that a lot of developers are afraid to make something decent for mobile because of the outstanding piracy numbers on Android. Imagine a game like Mario Odyssey for a platform where 9 people out of 10 downloaded an apk instead of purchasing the game.


Overall, this seems to be targeted to those into esports. The mobile esports are growing fast so the success of this phone isn't that impossible.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Oct 17, 2018)

Oh wait you're serious let me laugh harder. falls to the floor in hysterics. thinking a phone is a game console, what next a phone that allows sexual favors  and rewards with bitcoin? grow up mobile phone users consoles are for gaming not phones you morons!


----------



## leon315 (Oct 17, 2018)

NEW HUAWEI PHONE will be sold presumably 799 AT LAUNCH, meanwhile Switch costs only half 329, i think this they made a terrible joke instead.


----------



## W4T4R1 (Oct 17, 2018)

*laugh in Nintendese*


----------



## linuxares (Oct 17, 2018)

Phone vs. Gaming device? Really?


Nothing can come close to the Taco! (Nokia Ngage)


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2018)

Well it does have a DPad. lol


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 18, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Phone vs. Gaming device? Really?
> 
> 
> Nothing can come close to the Taco! (Nokia Ngage)


The first model was terrible and the second one was doomed from the start because the Nintendo DS and PSP were out


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

I predicate immense failure.

Not about the hardware always about the games.


----------



## wiewiec (Oct 18, 2018)

One is true that Nintendo always do some crazy idea like giving 720p screen that was outdated as hell


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 18, 2018)

Huawei doesn't know what they are talking about. Nintendo is not a new phone, Huawei! What a silly. Move on.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 18, 2018)

IP60 said:


> I predicate immense failure.
> 
> Not about the hardware always about the games.


Are you sure about that? MOBAs on mobile phone are huge, even by using a touchscreen to move. Imagine having a dedicated dpad!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Are you sure about that? MOBAs on mobile phone are huge, even by using a touchscreen to move. Imagine having a dedicated dpad!


120% sure.


----------



## wormdood (Oct 18, 2018)

so phone companies dont realize nintendo never relied on powerful hardware and when there hardware is not enough they implement things into psychical games (super mario rpg, learn with pokemon typing adventure ds, ect) . . . my point is nintendo never really needed to have the best hardware they have been making games before there were computers, computer games, video games, ect.  shit nintendo even revived the videogame market back when they dropped the nes thanks mario,  nintendo knows one thing its how to make games in fact thats why they are still here despite having inferior hardware to its actual competitors . . . i really dont think they were thinking when they decided to compare this phone to a nintendo product


----------



## Pokem (Oct 18, 2018)

I'd be hype if it can run dolphin emu


----------



## tbb043 (Oct 18, 2018)

WHOwei? Come back when you're on Samsung or (ick) Apple's level. Or even frickin LG... Not some weird off brand normal people have never heard of and will never be able to pronounce. Meanwhile Nintendo will be counting their piles of Mario, Zelda, Pokeymans money.


----------



## Blue (Oct 18, 2018)

It's like Vita vs 3DS. What's hardware without the software. Nice it has a controller, I guess that means I can play Candy Crush with ease.

Edit: woops already covered in the first few replies


----------



## tbb043 (Oct 18, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> The difference is those 4 buttons are actually one solid piece of plastic underneath the shell .



right, it's just the outer part presenting them as separate buttons, but unless you've got a worn out busted controller, you can't push opposite directions at the same time (like up and down). You can do that on a joycon where they're actually discrete buttons for some reason.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 18, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> they're actually discrete buttons for some reason.


They're like that so people can use half a Joy-Con as a controller.


----------



## naztar (Oct 18, 2018)

Evrey one know how good is the switch and evrey "normi " belive waht corps say and if they say it is better then the NS in gaming "normis" will buy


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2018)

Right, "gaming" phone, yeah, totally worth 1000 dollars.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Oct 18, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> WHOwei? Come back when you're on Samsung or (ick) Apple's level. Or even frickin LG... Not some weird off brand normal people have never heard of and will never be able to pronounce. Meanwhile Nintendo will be counting their piles of Mario, Zelda, Pokeymans money.



While I agree with some of what you said, Huawei is no small player in the mobile phone market... definitely not some no-name no one's ever heard of like you seem to imply.


----------



## magico29 (Oct 19, 2018)

excuse my language
no shit,this piece of crap.


----------



## yanhaot (Oct 19, 2018)

wiewiec said:


> One is true that Nintendo always do some crazy idea like giving 720p screen that was outdated as hell



You call it crazy, but who has more industry experience and makes better corporate decisions?

Look how the switch is selling. End of story.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 19, 2018)

wiewiec said:


> One is true that Nintendo always do some crazy idea like giving 720p screen that was outdated as hell


There's nothing wrong with 720p, especially with that size. I still use a 768p monitor with my computer.


----------



## Patxinco (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm sorry Huawei, but you cannot compete with Nintendo for just this simple thing.

"General system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience."

You're doomed!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2018)

Mipha's shark tits Breath of the Wild
Checkmate Huawei


----------



## snk4ever (Oct 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Chinese will soon dominate the industry.


Phone industry yeah, game console industry I don't think so...


----------



## Pachee (Oct 19, 2018)

Does it also comes with random extra ics to create security holes so the chinese gov can spy and steal our savegames?


----------



## Viri (Oct 19, 2018)

Oh yes, I um, can't wait to spend 1 grand on a phone console to play """quality""" Android games.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 19, 2018)

why not two snapons for actual buttons


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 19, 2018)

If it wasn't for the front camera, it would be a good looking phone. I like the size.

Even if it doesn't hit big with gaming, it still seems like it will do fine as a phone.



Clydefrosch said:


> why not two snapons for actual buttons


I'm pretty certain that is for easier access to the screen, not that I agree with only having 1/2 a controller.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2018)

gaming...phone


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2018)

"latest Nintendo games"
Does Nintendo even have the latest Nintendo games? Their switch seems to be full of last gen ports and junk that would not have flown on the N64.


----------



## wiewiec (Oct 21, 2018)

yanhaot said:


> You call it crazy, but who has more industry experience and makes better corporate decisions?
> 
> Look how the switch is selling. End of story.



I know that I am having one... but not only Nintendo uses outdated specs hardware... Apple is mastering it for years also... But also loved my OLED Vita compared it to my Slim version of it.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 22, 2018)

Weren’t their phones the ones found to contain spyware for the Chinese Government? Something like 80-90% according to the NSA and DoD? No thanks china!


----------



## Hambrew (Nov 10, 2018)

Hambrew said:


> not from Crapple.


I just found out that there's this thingy for the iPhone called Gamevice. Oh well!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 14, 2018)

Can't read through all the pages....but can it read run Yuzu?


----------



## WildDog (Nov 19, 2018)

2017 flagship phones and onward have more power than the switch, that's no brainer...  Comparing a 300 dollars console to a 600 and up phone is not a nice one..
About what games you can play on an android flagship phone?
Well
1)Retroarch with all the cores, that can even play WII games..
2)PPSSP at full speed (PSP)
3)Drastic at full speed (DS)
4)Citra (still wip)
5)Fortnite
6)PUBG
7)Mortal Kombat x Android (addicting game)
8)Bully - Rockstar
9) GTA  3d saga  (3, VC, SA)
10)Liberty city stories
11)Chinatown wars
12)Max Payne

and the list goes on and on.  The only thing that the Switch has against an Android flagship are the exclusive titles. Which are not much... i think that Google play has even more exclusives than the Switch...

By the way, playing any game, you can get up to 3 to 4 hours.... phone don't have anymore small batteries...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2018)

WildDog said:


> 2017 flagship phones and onward have more power than the switch, that's no brainer...  Comparing a 300 dollars console to a 600 and up phone is not a nice one..
> About what games you can play on an android flagship phone?
> Well
> 1)Retroarch with all the cores, that can even play WII games..
> ...



Do I detect anti Switch sentiment? Not surprised. Get an Android phone then.


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 19, 2018)

WildDog said:


> By the way, playing any game, you can get up to 3 to 4 hours.... phone don't have anymore small batteries...


Newsflash: phones do have small batteries. What they've been improving is software efficiency.

But if you're playing a mobile game for 3 hours straight, with the max brightness and audio, then you're gonna have a bad time.

The Switch's battery is as big as half the console for a reason. We're far behind on battery technology.


----------



## matias3ds (Nov 19, 2018)

Ir doesn't matter how much resolution you have , Look ps4 much better resolution and sound but the worst games .
The important things are fun game and neither Ps4 or hawuei has them


----------



## WildDog (Nov 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Do I detect anti Switch sentiment? Not surprised. Get an Android phone then.


I already have a flagship phone that can run those things and i also have a switch.  So no, i'm not anti switch(300 euros, mediamkart). Nintendo had a good idea and the switch is priced according to the hardware it has.
But people sees to think that Android phones are still using the same hardware as they were using in 2011.

In fact i'm "anti-something" is anti-sony due to some of their stunts and ideas.



Song of storms said:


> Newsflash: phones do have small batteries. What they've been improving is software efficiency.
> 
> But if you're playing a mobile game for 3 hours straight, with the max brightness and audio, then you're gonna have a bad time.
> 
> The Switch's battery is as big as half the console for a reason. We're far behind on battery technology.



So you think that 4000 mah for a phone is small??? Ok...  oh yes the battery of the switch is much bigger lol 4300 mah... so much bigger.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 19, 2018)

ITT: Comparing phone gaming to a dedicated gaming system. Oof.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2018)

Memoir said:


> ITT: Comparing phone gaming to a dedicated gaming system. Oof.



Yeah, call me crazy, but I like to use my phone to actually communicate with people and not play games with crappy touchscreen controls and HUDs that take up 90% of the screen. Kinda kills any motivation to play emulators, etc. Then you have to buy a decent Bluetooth controller, then a stand. It's a pain.


----------



## _______ (Nov 19, 2018)

They talked a lot, just like Trump, but nothing serious anyways. Like the last time they mocked Apple for the notches, then add one to their phones later.

Anyone knew better would understand Nintendo was never here for the hardware, but the unique experience and game IP.


----------



## WildDog (Nov 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, call me crazy, but I like to use my phone to actually communicate with people and not play games with crappy touchscreen controls and HUDs that take up 90% of the screen. Kinda kills any motivation to play emulators, etc. Then you have to buy a decent Bluetooth controller, then a stand. It's a pain.


Comparing a phone to a dedicated console in 2018 is a pretty fair comparasion.... It seems you are stuck in 2011....

Mi phone with an ipega 9025 next to my n2dsxl...  It's more convinient for my, to take my ipega 9025 than to take the n2dsxl. The switch never leaves the dock..
Guess which one has a better resolution, a more powerful soc and better battery life....


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 19, 2018)

WildDog said:


> So you think that 4000 mah for a phone is small??? Ok...  oh yes the battery of the switch is much bigger lol 4300 mah... so much bigger.


I didn't say it was small, I said it's not "better". The majority of improvements about battery life for any device come from software efficiency. Have you ever wondered why laptops and phones are slowly increasing in battery life but not handheld consoles? This is why.


----------



## WildDog (Nov 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> I didn't say it was small, I said it's not "better". The majority of improvements about battery life for any device come from software efficiency. Have you ever wondered why laptops and phones are slowly increasing in battery life but not handheld consoles? This is why.



But it is better, because with my 4000 mah i can get about  5 hours of SoT (Screen on Time) BT,  Wifi always on and apps like google fit always using the gps....

While with the switch i can hardly get 4.5 hours with a bigger battery...  So yes,  my phone is doing a much better job at battery use than my switch.


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 19, 2018)

WildDog said:


> But it is better, because with my 4000 mah i can get about  5 hours of SoT (Screen on Time) BT,  Wifi always on and apps like google fit always using the gps....
> 
> While with the switch i can hardly get 4.5 hours with a bigger battery...  So yes,  my phone is doing a much better job at battery use than my switch.


Too bad that a phone doesn't use 100% of the CPU when the screen is awake. Try playing any intensive mobile game for more than 3 hours.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2018)

WildDog said:


> Comparing a phone to a dedicated console in 2018 is a pretty fair comparasion.... It seems you are stuck in 2011....
> 
> Mi phone with an ipega 9025 next to my n2dsxl...  It's more convinient for my, to take my ipega 9025 than to take the n2dsxl. The switch never leaves the dock..
> Guess which one has a better resolution, a more powerful soc and better battery life....
> ...



Then why in the hell do you even bother having a Switch? Sounds to me that it's of little to no use to you since you clearly have a superior phone that you use for gaming.  You should sell your Switch to someone who actually enjoys it.


----------



## WildDog (Nov 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Then why in the hell do you even bother having a Switch? Sounds to me that it's of little to no use to you since you clearly have a superior phone that you use for gaming.  You should sell your Switch to someone who actually enjoys it.


Because i do enjoy my switch too, the same way i enjoy my rpi3b with lakka, the same way that i enjoy my n2dsxl, or my og PSP.....
People get so defensive about a piece hardware.. when most of the hardware can co exist without problems.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2018)

WildDog said:


> Because i do enjoy my switch too, the same way i enjoy my rpi3b with lakka, the same way that i enjoy my n2dsxl, or my og PSP.....
> People get so defensive about a piece hardware.. when most of the hardware can co exist without problems.



Can it, though?


----------



## WildDog (Nov 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Can it, though?


Of course they can coexist in fact they do.

Look it's a bit childish to think, that because you enjoy a nintendo product you can't enjoy a sony, microsoft or huawei product.

It's think that because you like to play with sub zero, that means you must hate/dislike scorpion players or even worst banned to play as scorpion xD.




Song of storms said:


> Too bad that a phone doesn't use 100% of the CPU when the screen is awake. Try playing any intensive mobile game for more than 3 hours.


Do you think that the switch is running all the time at 100% LOL, just look for kernel governors......


----------



## marazzmatika (Nov 20, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 146848​
> Huawei recently unveiled the Mate 20 and interestingly, they didn't compare it to any other phone. Instead, they used the Nintendo Switch as a comparison and said that the phone will provide a better gaming experience and be a “better portable gaming machine” than the console.
> They've compared the screens (of which the Mate 20 has a larger and 1080p one) and the battery life which they claim is double of the Switch's 3 hours at 6.5 hours. They've also announced a snap-on controller (which at first glance only contains a circle pad, a D-pad, and a shoulder button).
> What are your thoughts on this?
> ...


Haha,it's not better than switch without big Mario title.


----------



## SpookyGhost (Nov 20, 2018)

Considering Nintendo is interested in the mobile market it's not impossible to see some say Mario games on mobile in the future. When it comes down to it either way this will be good PR for their new phone. Love it or hate it people are going to talk about it. Not to mention the people that will want it for a small portable emulator that is also a phone so they always have it on them. Sure the Switch is portable but it doesn't fit in your pocket. The question will be is it actually better. Graphically, battery, etc. It could be a big hit or a massive flop.


----------



## marazzmatika (Nov 20, 2018)

SpookyGhost said:


> Considering Nintendo is interested in the mobile market it's not impossible to see some say Mario games on mobile in the future. When it comes down to it either way this will be good PR for their new phone. Love it or hate it people are going to talk about it. Not to mention the people that will want it for a small portable emulator that is also a phone so they always have it on them. Sure the Switch is portable but it doesn't fit in your pocket. The question will be is it actually better. Graphically, battery, etc. It could be a big hit or a massive flop.


There will be another Pocket mario run animal pokemon go battle


----------



## cloud8111 (Jan 13, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Phone vs. Gaming device? Really?
> 
> 
> Nothing can come close to the Taco! (Nokia Ngage)


best ever created

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SpookyGhost said:


> Considering Nintendo is interested in the mobile market it's not impossible to see some say Mario games on mobile in the future. When it comes down to it either way this will be good PR for their new phone. Love it or hate it people are going to talk about it. Not to mention the people that will want it for a small portable emulator that is also a phone so they always have it on them. Sure the Switch is portable but it doesn't fit in your pocket. The question will be is it actually better. Graphically, battery, etc. It could be a big hit or a massive flop.


agreed

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

clash of clan is best


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jan 13, 2020)

guicrith said:


> what games uses a joystick with no buttons?


I'm pretty sure the right side will still be touch-based.
The emulated stick that many phone games have will also be accessible with this actual thumb stick. And don't forget the shoulder button.

This move will make it even harder for Nintendo to penetrate the Chinese market, which is unfortunate.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 14, 2020)

2018 post so who cares


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 16, 2020)

Yeah, no, mobile games are almost exclusively predatory, money-eating apps. Fuck that.
My Switch can run homebrew and play Xenoblade Chronicles 2 and Link's Awakening, none of which is even slightly predatory.

Thanks, Huawei, you just made me lose all interest in you and your products. Great job!


----------



## Redhorse (Jan 16, 2020)

Yes but can it play Fappy Turd,... er I mean Slappy Monkey... no , um I mean Skyrim? Yeah, that's it, Skyrim?, No Minecrap, no deal.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jan 16, 2020)

Is... Is this a joke? Are they _actually serious_ about this?

Comparing console games to shitty android games..? That's.. That's actually what they're-- Alrighty, then.. We'll see how that works out, _I guess.._


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 16, 2020)

Redhorse said:


> Yes but can it play Fappy Turd,... er I mean Slappy Monkey... no , um I mean Skyrim? Yeah, that's it, Skyrim?, No Minecrap, no deal.


Skyrim...Skyrim...Skyrim...why does that sound familiar...? I swear I've heard of that name from somewhere...
Oh yeah, wasn't it that bug-infested glitchy mess of an open-world game made by Bugthesda, who never actually patched any bugs or glitches despite the existence of fan-made patches, yet decided to rerelease it several times over the course of seven years? Wasn't it that bug-filled glitchy mess that suffered from memory leak issues on the PS3?


----------



## jDSX (Jan 16, 2020)

Go home Huawei youre drunk


----------



## Redhorse (Jan 16, 2020)

Why say Go Home, let's all be nice and just say...
'Go Huawei '


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jan 16, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Skyrim...Skyrim...Skyrim...why does that sound familiar...? I swear I've heard of that name from somewhere...
> Oh yeah, wasn't it that bug-infested glitchy mess of an open-world game made by Bugthesda, who never actually patched any bugs or glitches despite the existence of fan-made patches, yet decided to rerelease it several times over the course of seven years? Wasn't it that bug-filled glitchy mess that suffered from memory leak issues on the PS3?



The (in my opinion) worst game in the entire Elder Scrolls franchise. That they incessantly re-released for almost a decade, instead of doing anything new.

Making ES fans like me who didn't like Skyrim in comparison to the rest wait.

And wait.

Get our hopes up for every Bethesda ES announcement for it just to be Skyrim.

Again.

And again.

And again.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 16, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> The (in my opinion) worst game in the entire Elder Scrolls franchise. That they incessantly re-released for almost a decade, instead of doing anything new.
> 
> Making ES fans like me who didn't like Skyrim in comparison to the rest wait.
> 
> ...


I feel you, man; I'm currently waiting for a brand-new Legend of Zelda game that _isn't_ open-world with ill-fitting and inherently frustrating survival elements (i.e. Breath of the Wild), or another remake/port (e.g. Link's Awakening Switch, Twilight Princess HD, The Wind Waker HD).
The last brand-new closed-world game was 2013's A Link Between Worlds, which is still fantastic; it's just been so long since I've been able to enjoy something actually fresh and fun (BotW definitely isn't).


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jan 16, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I feel you, man; I'm currently waiting for a brand-new Legend of Zelda game that _isn't_ open-world with ill-fitting and inherently frustrating survival elements (i.e. Breath of the Wild), or another remake/port (e.g. Link's Awakening Switch, Twilight Princess HD, The Wind Waker HD).
> The last brand-new closed-world game was 2013's A Link Between Worlds, which is still fantastic; it's just been so long since I've been able to enjoy something actually fresh and fun (BotW definitely isn't).



I can definitely understand that. I'm not that big of a Zelda guy, but I've been waiting for a new, unique Pokemon game. The last one I really felt had some unique ideas was Gen 5. I haven't played Sword/Shield, but I've watched my friend play enough of it to know nothing's really different there.


----------



## Soraiko (Apr 3, 2021)

so nowadays i own an Asus ROG Phone 3 lmao


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Apr 5, 2021)

Uhhhh. Game Sir X2 got company.

Unrootable devices ?
No thanks.

U very baka Huawai.


----------

